# [SOLVED] iPod Touch recognized as iPhone



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

My brother jammed his 1st gen. iPod Touch home button a while ago at a trampoline arena (he left it in his pocket). Recently, we tried rubbing alcohol to clean out underneath (it was out of warranty. He got it on craigslist.). It worked after a few times, with a strong push. We tried it a couple times more and the iPod stopped working. When the screen was supposed to be off it had a white screen (The White Screen of Death. Look it up on Google, it's real.). It wouldn't respond to any touch. Then, suddenly, it started working again. But the top notification bar was frozen. Then the notification bar unfroze and the home button stopped working. So my brother decided to turn it of and on to get out of an app. It wouldn't turn back on. When we plugged it into the computer it recognized it as an iPhone in "Recovery Mode" (with n/a space, n/a space used, and n/a space free.). It said to restore to get out of "Recovery Mode" but when we tried it, it said iPhone firmware (or something like that) was unavailable. It is completely clean (no jailbreak or hack). How do we fix this?
-TechNoah
P.S. When it worked you could see a splotch of rubbing alcohol under the screen. His screen also had developed a grey line across the middle (before we did this).


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: iPod Touch recognized as iPhone*

Update: Now no recognition of iPod Touch except "Unknown Device is Connected."


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: iPod Touch recognized as iPhone*

Doesn't sound good. Bad thing about apple devices they need some care. They dont take too well to impact. Cases are great.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: iPod Touch recognized as iPhone*

Update: He just bought an iPod Touch gen. 4 on eBay. What should we do with the old one.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: iPod Touch recognized as iPhone*

Recycle or sel on eBay for parts/not working


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: iPod Touch recognized as iPhone*

Should I set this as solved?
Even though it really isn't, there is nothing more to do.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: iPod Touch recognized as iPhone*

OMG(osh)! We charged it and it WORKS! He's giving is to my sister.


----------

